# Seiten werden nicht geladen!



## mYsTiKaL (7. März 2003)

moin, 

ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Problem und zwar kann ich manche Seiten wie z.Bsp http://www.gmx.de und http://www.ebay.de nicht laden 

Jetzt wollte ich wissen woran das liegt und wie man das problem beheben kann? 

ich denke, es liegt an irgendeiner Stelle im Betriebssystem, weil nicht nur der IE sondern auch Netscape und Opera diese Seiten nicht laden können. 


Als betriebssystem verwende ich Win98. 
Ja, ich weiss ist zu alt und mach dir ein neues rauf, aber das habe ich schon all zu oft gehört. Leider geht das aber nicht, weil bei Win2k oder Xp mein USB-controller nicht gefunden wird und ohne USB-controller kann ich nicht ins Internet 

ich danke euch für eure Hilfsbereitschaft. Danke 

mfg


----------



## do it (26. März 2003)

Das gleiche Problem taucht bei mir auch auf, bist du vielleicht in einem Netzwerk üder das du dann surfst etc.?

Bisher habe ich leider keine lösung dafür gefunden..

Aber ich konnte die seite vom Windows update eine zeit lang nicht
(2 monate?  ) nicht öffnen, als ich dann das Netzwerk neu konfigurierte
ging es wieder.


----------



## mYsTiKaL (26. März 2003)

ich habe inzwischen herausgefunden woran das liegt, es ist ein sogenanntes MTU-Problem das bei DSL auftaucht

um sich darüber zu informieren und das problem zu lösen besuche diese seite --> http://www.dslclub.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=50804

mfg mYs


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Mai 2003)

Probier mal wenn Du über Netzwerk reingehst in den LAN-Einstellungen
bei Proxy-Einstellungen www-proxy.t-online.de und beim Port 80 einzugeben. Bei mir hats so funktioniert, allerdings hab ich XP drauf, wie das bei Win98 ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------

